# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  رؤية الله تعالى ؟ هل سبق وأن تمت رؤيته سبحانه؟

## منيف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جميعا. 
قبل هبوط آدم عليه السلام إلى الأرض. 
هل رأى آدم ربه تعالى عندما كان في الجنة وقبل ان يُنْزَل إلى الأرض؟ 
وكذلك بالنسبة للشيطان , هل الشيطان رأى الله سبحانه وتعالى قبل أن يطرد من الجنة ؟ 
وهل سبق أن تمت رؤية الله لأحداٌ من خلقه؟ وماذا عن الملائكة؟ هل منهم من يشاهد ربه حقيقةً؟
كذلك بالنسبة للكلام مع الله , هل سبق لأحد من الخلق أن تخاطب وتحدث مع الله مباشرةً. وماذا عن آدم عندما كان في الجنة وكذلك ماذا عن الشيطان قبل ان يطرد منها؟

----------


## عماد البيه

لا , الله تعالى لم يراه بشر
قال تعالى "وَمَا كَانَ لِبَشَرٍ أَنْ يُكَلِّمَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَّا وَحْيًا أَوْ مِنْ وَرَاءِ حِجَابٍ أَوْ يُرْسِلَ رَسُولًا فَيُوحِيَ بِإِذْنِهِ مَا يَشَاءُ إِنَّهُ عَلِيٌّ حَكِيمٌ" الشورى: ٥١

----------


## منيف

> لا , الله تعالى لم يراه بشر
> قال تعالى "وَمَا كَانَ لِبَشَرٍ أَنْ يُكَلِّمَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَّا وَحْيًا أَوْ مِنْ وَرَاءِ حِجَابٍ أَوْ يُرْسِلَ رَسُولًا فَيُوحِيَ بِإِذْنِهِ مَا يَشَاءُ إِنَّهُ عَلِيٌّ حَكِيمٌ" الشورى: 51


شكرا لك , هذا بالنسبة للبشر , ماذا عن الشياطين؟ هل سبق للشيطان رؤية الله ؟ وماذا عن الملائكة؟ وهل سبق لأحداً منهم أن كلم الله مباشرةً؟

في أنتظار المزيد من الآراء.

----------


## عماد البيه

> شكرا لك , هذا بالنسبة للبشر , ماذا عن الشياطين؟ هل سبق للشيطان رؤية الله ؟ وماذا عن الملائكة؟ وهل سبق لأحداً منهم أن كلم الله مباشرةً؟
> 
> في أنتظار المزيد من الآراء.


 لم يثبت لأي مخلوق رؤية الله لا في القرآن ولا الأحاديث الصحيحة و بالتالي يجب أن نسلم بذلك و لا يجب الخوض و كثرة البحث في هذا الأمر لأنه ليس من علوم الشرع التي تفضي إلى أي عمل ولا طائل  منه
نسأل الله تعالى أن يعلمنا ما ينفعنا و أن ينفعنا بما علمنا

----------


## أبو العباس آل حسن

أهل الحديث مجمعون على أن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قد رأى ربه -جل وعلا- في المنام، لحديث اختصام الملأ الأعلى، والذي قال فيه (رأيت ربي في أحسن صورة) والرؤية المنامية تختلف عن العينية.
وهناك خلاف وقع في هذه المسألة في الصدر الأول: هل رأي النبي ربه؟ والصحيح أنه لم يره.
والله أعلم.
وأما غير ذلك.. فلا دليل عليه.

----------


## عماد البيه

> أهل الحديث مجمعون على أن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قد رأى ربه -جل وعلا- في المنام، لحديث اختصام الملأ الأعلى، والذي قال فيه (رأيت ربي في أحسن صورة) والرؤية المنامية تختلف عن العينية.
> وهناك خلاف وقع في هذه المسألة في الصدر الأول: هل رأي النبي ربه؟ والصحيح أنه لم يره.
> والله أعلم.
> وأما غير ذلك.. فلا دليل عليه.


هذه كانت رؤيا و ليست رؤية  , الرؤيا ما يكون بالمنام و الرؤية ما يكون بالعين و رؤيا الله في المنام تقع لبعض الناس حتى في زماننا فهي عبارة عن معاني تأتي للنائم على شكل رؤيا يمكن أن يعبرها له المعبرون و هذا ليس هو الموضوع المطروح 
أما رؤية العين فلم تحدث بالإجماع و قبله كتاب الله

----------


## أبو العباس آل حسن

> رؤيا الله في المنام تقع لبعض الناس حتى في زماننا فهي عبارة عن معاني تأتي للنائم على شكل رؤيا يمكن أن يعبرها له المعبرون و هذا ليس هو الموضوع المطروح


نحن نتحدث على ما ورد عليه دليل من الشرع.. فلا حاجة لذكر منامات أهل زماننا.. فهي أحد مصادرهم في التشريع.
خلاصة المسألة التفريق بين المنام والعيان. ولا أدري في ذلك إجماعا وإنما اتضح بمجموع الأحاديث الواردة في الباب.
والذي ذكرته بـ (وأما غير ذلك.. فلا دليل عليه) أي الأمثلة المطروحة التي ذكرها الأخ الكريم صاحب الموضوع.

----------


## منيف

الأخوة عماد و أبو العباس.

شكراً لكما ..

----------


## صالح الطريف

راجع العقيدة الطحاوية .. ففيها غنية لك للبحث في هذه المسائل خاصة شرح ابن ابي العز الحنفي .

----------


## عماد البيه

في العقيدة الطحاوية رؤية الله في الجنة فقط
قال الإمام الطحاوي في العقيدة الطحاوية في هذا الباب
والرؤية حق لأهل الجنة بغير إحاطة ولا كيفية ، كما نطق به كتاب ربنا ‏:‏ ‏(‏ وجوه يومئذ ناضرة إلى ربها ناظرة ‏)‏ ، وتفسيره على ما أراده الله تعالى وعَلِمَه ، وكل ما جاء في ذلك من الحديث الصحيح عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو كما قال ، ومعناه على ما أراد لا ندخل في ذلك متأولين ‏‏ بآرائنا ، ولا متوهمين بأهوائنا ، فإنه ما سلم في دينه إلا من سلَّم لله عز وجل ولرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ورَدَّ عِلْم ما اشتبه عليه إلى عالمه ‏.‏ 
ولا يثبت قدم الإسلام إلا على ظهر التسليم والاستسلام ، فمن رام عِلْمَ اهـــــ

----------


## ابى محمد

عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال: (إن الله أخذ الميثاق من ظهر آدم بنعمان – يعني عرفة – فاخرج من صلبه كل ذرية ذرأها، فنثرها بين يديه، ثم كلمهم قُبُلاً، قال: "ألست بربكم قالوا بلى شهدنا...الحديث) صحيح موقوف على ابن عباس.
 
قال ابن ابي العز في شرحه للطحاوية: "رواه الإمام أحمد، والنسائي، وابن جرير، وابن ابي حاتم، والحاكم في المستدرك وقال: صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه"..ا.هـ

والحديث رواه ابن ابي شيبة في مصنفه (2/207) وصححه الألباني في الصحيحة (1623) وقال: "وجملة القول أن الحديث صحيح، بل هو متواتر المعنى كما سبق"

قلت: أَذهبُ إلى قولِ من قال: 
بأن ظاهر الحديث أن ذرية آدم رأوا الله ، ويتجلى ذلك في قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "وكلمهم قُبُلا" أي وجها لوجه. لكن هذا كان قبل إخراج ذرية آدم إلى الدنيا.
ولا يُحمل تأويل الحديث على أن الرؤية هذه كانت من وراء حجاب، لأنه لا دليل على ذلك فيبقى تأويله على ظاهره.

----------


## صادق صادق صادق

> في العقيدة الطحاوية رؤية الله في الجنة فقط
> قال الإمام الطحاوي في العقيدة الطحاوية في هذا الباب
> والرؤية حق لأهل الجنة بغير إحاطة ولا كيفية ، كما نطق به كتاب ربنا ‏:‏ ‏(‏ وجوه يومئذ ناضرة إلى ربها ناظرة ‏)‏ ،


هناك إشكال يورده بعضهم على الاستدلال بهذه الاية على هذا المطلب هو كالتالي :
إنه سبحانه استخدم كلمة وجوه لا عيون ، فقسم الوجوه إلى قسمين : وجوه ناضرة ، ووجوه  باسرة ، ونسب النظر إلى الوجوه لا العيون ، فلو كان المراد هو الرؤية لكان المتعين  استخدام العيون بدل الوجوه ، والعجب أن المستدل غفل عن هذه النكتة التي تحدد معنى  الآية وتخرجها عن الإبهام والتردد بين المعنيين ، وأنت لا تجد في الأدب العربي  القديم ولا الحديث موردا نسب فيه النظر إلى الوجوه وأريد منه الرؤية بالعيون  والأبصار ، بل كلما أريد منه الرؤية نسب إليهما .
فما تقول يا استاذ في ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابى محمد

أصل الموضوع: 
البحث في أن ذرية آدم رأت ربها وجها لوجه قبل إخراج آدم إلى الدنيا... وقد ثبت ذلك.
والموضوع لا زال قيد المباحثة فمن عنده ملاحظات فليكرمنا بها

----------


## أبو عبد البر رشيد

درجة الإحسان أن تعبد الله كأنك تراه و قد بلغها نبينى صلى الله عليه و سلم حتما بلا شك و لا ريب فنبينى صلى الله عليه و سلم يعرف صورة ربنى في حياته قبل موته صلى الله عليه و سلم و إن لم يره فهو كأنه يراه

----------


## ابو عبدالعزيز

عندي اخي منيف بعض الاشكالات ولعل صدرك يتسع لها :

مالفائدة المرجوه من معرفة ما إذا كان الله قد رآه الشيطان أم لا ؟ أيضا نفس السؤال في حق آدم عليه السلام؟ أو أن أحد الملائكة قد كلم الله؟
 أفدني بارك الله فيك ..

----------


## أبو عبد البر رشيد

(ثم ذكر إطلاقهم لفظ " الرؤية " بالتقييد. فقال: كثيراً ما يقولون رأيت الله يقول. وذكر عن جعفر بن محمد قوله لما سئل: هل رأيت الله حين عبدته؟ قال رأيت الله ثم عبدته. فقال السائل كيف رأيته؟ فقال: لم تره الأبصار بتحديد الأعيان؛ ولكن رؤية القلوب بتحقيق الإيقان ثم قال: " وإنه تعالى يرى في الآخرة كما أخبر في كتابه وذكره رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم) هذا يبين الصوفية الذين يدافع عنهم ويبين طريقهم لا يقولون بنفي الرؤية وأنهم يثبتونها ولا يفهم من قول هذا الذي سئل أنه لم تره الأبصار بتحديد الأعيان ولكن رؤية القلوب بتحقيق الإيقان أن هذا نفي للرؤية بل هذا مراده في الدنيا ولا شك أن الدنيا لا يمكن أن يرى فيها جل وعلا كما قال لموسى عليه السلام : (لن تراني)( ) ولكنه سبحانه وتعالى يرى رؤية قلبية. يرى في قلب العبد وتكون هذه الرؤية. بحسب ما عنده من الإيمان ولهذا كانت أعلى مراتب الدين الإحسان ((وهو أن تعبد الله كأنك تراه فإن لم تكن تراه فإنه يراك))

----------


## أبو عبد البر رشيد

(والقول في الإيمان مخلوق أو غير مخلوق بدعة. واعلم أني ذكرت اعتقاد أهل السنة على ظاهر ما ورد عن الصحابة والتابعين مجملاً من غير استقصاء؛ إذ تقدم القول من مشايخنا المعروفين من أهل الإبانة والديانة إلا أني أحببت أن أذكر " عقود أصحابنا المتصوفة " فيما أحدثته طائفة نسبوا إليهم ما قد تخرصوا من القول بما نزه الله تعالى المذهب وأهله من ذلك. إلى أن قال: وقرأت لمحمد بن جرير الطبري في كتاب سماه " التبصير " كتب بذلك إلى أهل طبرستان في اختلاف عندهم؛ وسألوه أن يصنف لهم ما يعتقده ويذهب إليه؛ فذكر في كتابه اختلاف القائلين برؤية الله تعالى؛ فذكر عن طائفة إثبات الرؤية في الدنيا والآخرة. ونسب هذه المقالة إلى " الصوفية " قاطبة لم يخص طائفة. فبين أن ذلك على جهالة منه بأقوال المخلصين منهم؛ وكان من نسب إليه ذلك القول - بعد أن ادعى على الطائفة - ابن أخت عبد الواحد بن زيد؛ والله أعلم بمحله عند المخلصين؛ فكيف بابن أخته. وليس إذا أحدث الزائغ في نحلته قولا نسب إلى الجملة) هذه مهمة تفيد طالب العلم في التعامل مع الناس الطوائف والفرق والقبائل وأهل البلدان أنه إذا أحدث أحد منهم خطئاً فإنه لا ينسب إلى الجملة بل النسبة إلى الجملة من الظلم الذي ينهى عنه. 
(كذلك في الفقهاء والمحدثين ليس من أحدث قولاً في الفقه؛ وليس فيه حديث يناسب ذلك؛ ينسب ذلك إلى جملة الفقهاء والمحدثين. واعلم أن لفظ " الصوفية " وعلومهم تختلف فيطلقون ألفاظهم على 
موضوعات لهم ومرموزات وإشارات تجري فيما بينهم فمن لم يداخلهم على التحقيق ونازل ما هم عليه رجع عنهم وهو خاسئ وحسير) يعني لم يفهم مرادهم وينصرف عنهم وعما عندهم من خير , هذا معنى قوله رجع عنهم وهو خاسئ وحسير. وعلى كل حال الواجب على كل من دخل في هذه العلوم على تنوعها أن يتقن مصطلحات القوم ومراداتهم بألفاظهم وكلماتهم لأن الحكم على أقوالهم فرع عن فهمها وتصورها وإدراكها ولا يتأتى ذلك إلا بمعرفة اصطلاحاتهم ومراداتهم من هذه الألفاظ التي يستعملونها. 
(ثم ذكر إطلاقهم لفظ " الرؤية " بالتقييد. فقال: كثيراً ما يقولون رأيت الله يقول. وذكر عن جعفر بن محمد قوله لما سئل: هل رأيت الله حين عبدته؟ قال رأيت الله ثم عبدته. فقال السائل كيف رأيته؟ فقال: لم تره الأبصار بتحديد الأعيان؛ ولكن رؤية القلوب بتحقيق الإيقان ثم قال: " وإنه تعالى يرى في الآخرة كما أخبر في كتابه وذكره رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم) هذا يبين الصوفية الذين يدافع عنهم ويبين طريقهم لا يقولون بنفي الرؤية وأنهم يثبتونها ولا يفهم من قول هذا الذي سئل أنه لم تره الأبصار بتحديد الأعيان ولكن رؤية القلوب بتحقيق الإيقان أن هذا نفي للرؤية بل هذا مراده في الدنيا ولا شك أن الدنيا لا يمكن أن يرى فيها جل وعلا كما قال لموسى عليه السلام : (لن تراني)( ) ولكنه سبحانه وتعالى يرى رؤية قلبية. يرى في قلب العبد وتكون هذه الرؤية. بحسب ما عنده من الإيمان ولهذا كانت أعلى مراتب الدين الإحسان ((وهو أن تعبد الله كأنك تراه فإن لم تكن تراه فإنه يراك))

----------


## أحمد أبو الأنوار

في  سورة النجم
مَا كَذَبَ الْفُؤَادُ مَا رَأَى [: 11] أَفَتُمَارُونَه  ُ عَلَى مَا يَرَى [: 12]وَلَقَدْ رَآهُ نَزْلَةً أُخْرَى [: 13]عِندَ سِدْرَةِ الْمُنْتَهَى [: 14]عِندَهَا جَنَّةُ الْمَأْوَى [: 15]إِذْ يَغْشَى السِّدْرَةَ مَا يَغْشَى [: 16]مَا زَاغَ الْبَصَرُ وَمَا طَغَى [: 17]لَقَدْ رَأَى مِنْ آيَاتِ رَبِّهِ الْكُبْرَى [: 18]أَفَرَأَيْتُمُ اللَّاتَ وَالْعُزَّى [: 19]وَمَنَاةَ الثَّالِثَةَ الْأُخْرَى [: 20]    
نعلم اختلاف مذهب سيدنا ابن عباس والسيدة عائشة في موضوع الرؤية
فابن عباس رضي الله عنه يقر رؤية النبي لله عز وجل مرتين في المعراج
وانا اعتقادي ان الرؤية حدثت لسيد الخلق سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم ولن اتكلم عن دلائل قد ذكرها من اثبت الرؤية مثل ان الرسول لم يعرج به في هذا الحدث العظيم ليرى جبريل حتى لو بمليون جناح وخصوصا عند سدرة المنتهى التي لم يصلها غير النبي
ولكن هناك لطيفة في الايات في اول سورة النجم
وهو استهزاء الايات من الكفار في قوله تعالى (أَفَرَأَيْتُمُ اللَّاتَ وَالْعُزَّى وَمَنَاةَ الثَّالِثَةَ الْأُخْرَى)
  وافهم هذه اللطيفة ان محمدا راي ربه على جلالته وعظمته وعزة وكبريائه فهل رأيتم ايها الكفار اربابكم الحجارة اللات والعزى ومناة الثالثة الاخرى!!!
هل فهمتم ما اريده من ذكر هذه المقابلة ؟
فردا على سؤال الاخ صاحب الموضوع
نعم سيدنا محمد رأي الله ليست مرة ولكن مرتين
ولكن تصديقا لقول الحق تبارك وتعالى ستجد دائما من يماري سيدنا محمد على ما يرى

----------


## عدنان البخاري

السلام عليكم..
1- لا دليل صريح على أن الله رآه آدم أوالملائكة أوإبليس ولا على نفيه، والإثبات في هذا الباب والنفي على مستوى واحد من القول بلا علم ولا هدى ولا كتاب منير..
والإمساك عن بحث هذا واجب عند انعدام النص الصريح فيه؛ إذ هو بحث فيما لا يرام ولا يوصل إليه.
2- أما رؤية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لربِّه فخير من يجيب عن هذا السؤال هو النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نفسه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ففي صحيح مسلم عن أبي ذر رضي الله عنه قال: سألت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: هل رأيت ربك؟
قال: (نور، أنى أراه). 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي رواية قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (رأيت نورا). 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال الإمام النَّووي رحمه الله: "ومعناه: حجابه نورٌ فكيف أراه"...

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

1 - خلق الله آدم على صورته ، طوله ستون ذراعا ، فلما خلقه قال : اذهب فسلم على أولئك ، نفر من الملائكة ، جلوس ، فاستمع ما يحيونك ، فإنها تحيتك وتحية ذريتك ، فقال : السلام عليكم ، فقالوا : السلام عليك ورحمة الله ، فزادوه : ورحمة الله ، فكل من يدخل الجنة على صورة آدم ، فلم يزل الخلق ينقص بعد حتى الآن 
الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 6227
خلاصة حكم المحدث: [صحيح] 
2- - رأيت ربي في أحسن صورة ، فقال : فيم يختصم الملأ الأعلى ، فقلت : لا أدري ، فوضع يده بين كتفي ، حتى وجدت برد أنامله ، ثم قال : فيم يختصم الملأ الأعلى ؟ قلت : في الكفارات والدرجات ، قال : وما الكفارات ؟ قلت : إسباغ الوضوء في السبرات ، ونقل الأقدام إلى الجماعات ، وانتظار الصلاة بعد الصلاة ، قال : فما الدرجات ؟ قلت : إطعام الطعام ، وإفشاء السلام ، وصلاة بالليل والناس نيام ، قال : قل ، قال : قلت : ما أقول ؟ قال : قل : اللهم ! إني أسألك عملا بالحسنات ، وتركا للمنكرات ، وإذا أردت في قوم فتنة وأنا فيهم ؛ فاقبضني إليك غير مفتون 
الراوي: أبو عبيدة بن الجراح المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: السلسلة الصحيحة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3169
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 
3-﻿ يا جابر ما لي أراك منكسرا ؟ قلت : يا رسول الله استشهد أبي وترك عيالا ودينا ، قال : قال : ( ألا أبشرك بما لقي الله به أباك ؟ ) قال : بلى يا رسول الله ، قال : ما كلم الله أحدا قط إلا من وراء حجابه وأحيى أباك فكلمه كفاحا ، فقال : تمن علي أعطيك ، قال : يا رب تحييني فأقتل فيك ثانية ، قال الرب تبارك وتعالى : إنه قد سبق مني أنهم لا يرجعون قال : وأنزلت هذه الآية : ( ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله أمواتا ) الآية 
الراوي: جابر بن عبدالله الأنصاري المحدث: الترمذي - المصدر: سنن الترمذي - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3010
خلاصة حكم المحدث: حسن غريب من هذا الوجه 
4- خطبنا رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – يوما ، وكان أكثر خطبته ذكر الدجال . فأخذ يحدثنا عنه ، حتى فرغ من خطبته . وقال في الخبر : فيقول : يعني الدجال – أنا نبي ولا نبي بعدي . قال : ثم يثني . فيقول : أنا ربكم ، وهو أعور ، وربكم ليس بأعور ، 
ولن تروا ربكم حتى تموتوا 
الراوي: أبو أمامة الباهلي المحدث: ابن خزيمة - المصدر: التوحيد - الصفحة أو الرقم: 460/2
خلاصة حكم المحدث: [أشار في المقدمة أنه صح وثبت بالإسناد الثابت الصحيح] 
﻿
﻿

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> السلام عليكم..





> 1- لا دليل صريح على أن الله رآه آدم أوالملائكة أوإبليس ولا على نفيه، والإثبات في هذا الباب والنفي على مستوى واحد من القول بلا علم ولا هدى ولا كتاب منير..
> والإمساك عن بحث هذا واجب عند انعدام النص الصريح فيه؛ إذ هو بحث فيما لا يرام ولا يوصل إليه...



لا دليل صريح..
وإثبات الكلام لله من قبل بعض عباده، آدم وقبله الملائكة، وإبليس لا يلزم منه لا عقلا ولا شرعًا الرؤية، فسرد النصوص والتطويل في حشدها في هذا الباب ليس فيه مرامنا! وتعب في غير الأرب.
والأحاديث الدالة صراحة على مجرد التكليم أكثر من أن تذكر، بل لا داعي لتجاوز الآيات: (وإذ قلنا للملائكة)، (قال يا إبليس ما منعك)، (قلنا اهبطوا منها جميعا).
وهذا كله في الكلام.
بل موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام ثبت له الكلام، ولم تثبت له الرؤية، بل قيل: (لن تراني).
بقي التنبيه على أن قضية عدم الدليل على الرؤية كله في الرؤية قبل الموت.
أما بعده فلا، كما في الحديث عند أبي داود وغيره عند ذكر الدجال: (واعلموا أنكم لن تروا ربكم حتى تموتوا).
وكما في قصة والد جابر (عبدالله بن عمرو بن حرام) رضي الله عنهم حين كلمه ربه كفاحا وقال له: تمن بعد استشهاده في أحد..
...الخ.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> في سورة النجم
> مَا كَذَبَ الْفُؤَادُ مَا رَأَى [: 11] أَفَتُمَارُونَه  ُ عَلَى مَا يَرَى [: 12]وَلَقَدْ رَآهُ نَزْلَةً أُخْرَى [: 13]عِندَ سِدْرَةِ الْمُنْتَهَى [: 14]عِندَهَا جَنَّةُ الْمَأْوَى [: 15]إِذْ يَغْشَى السِّدْرَةَ مَا يَغْشَى [: 16]مَا زَاغَ الْبَصَرُ وَمَا طَغَى [: 17]لَقَدْ رَأَى مِنْ آيَاتِ رَبِّهِ الْكُبْرَى [: 18]أَفَرَأَيْتُمُ اللَّاتَ وَالْعُزَّى [: 19]وَمَنَاةَ الثَّالِثَةَ الْأُخْرَى [: 20] 
> نعلم اختلاف مذهب سيدنا ابن عباس والسيدة عائشة في موضوع الرؤية
> فابن عباس رضي الله عنه يقر رؤية النبي لله عز وجل مرتين في المعراج
> وانا اعتقادي ان الرؤية حدثت لسيد الخلق سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم ولن اتكلم عن دلائل قد ذكرها من اثبت الرؤية مثل ان الرسول لم يعرج به في هذا الحدث العظيم ليرى جبريل حتى لو بمليون جناح وخصوصا عند سدرة المنتهى التي لم يصلها غير النبي
> ولكن هناك لطيفة في الايات في اول سورة النجم
> وهو استهزاء الايات من الكفار في قوله تعالى (أَفَرَأَيْتُمُ اللَّاتَ وَالْعُزَّى وَمَنَاةَ الثَّالِثَةَ الْأُخْرَى)
> وافهم هذه اللطيفة ان محمدا راي ربه على جلالته وعظمته وعزة وكبريائه فهل رأيتم ايها الكفار اربابكم الحجارة اللات والعزى ومناة الثالثة الاخرى!!!
> هل فهمتم ما اريده من ذكر هذه المقابلة ؟
> ...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في هذه المشاركة غلط من وجوه! وبيانها فيما يلي:
1- الخلاف ليس بين قول عائشة رضي الله عنها من اجتهادها، بل نقلته عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم!
ففي صحيح مسلم (177) عن مسروق قال: كنتُ متَّكئًا عند عائشة، فقالت: يا أبا عائشة ثلاث من تكلم بواحدة منهن فقد أعظم على الله الفرية.
قلتُ: ما هُنَّ؟
قالت: من زعم أن محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى ربه فقد أعظم على الله الفرية.
قال: وكنتُ متَّكئًا فجلستُ فقلتُ: يا أم المؤمنين أنظريني ولا تعجليني، ألم يقل الله عز وجل: (ولقد رآه بالأفق المبين)، (ولقد رآه نزلة أخرى)؟
فقالت: أنا أول هذه الأمة سأل عن ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال: إنَّما هو جبريل، لم أره على صورته التي خلق عليها غير هاتين المرَّتين، رأيتُهُ منهبطًا من السماء، سادًّا عظم خلقِهِ ما بين السماء إلى الأرض، فقالت: أو لم تسمع أن الله يقول: (لا تدركه الأبصار وهو يدرك الأبصار وهو اللطيف الخبير)، أو لم تسمع أن الله يقول: (وما كان لبشر أن يكلمه الله إلا وحيا أو من وراء حجاب أو يرسل رسولا فيوحي بإذنه ما يشاء إنه عليٌّ حكيمٌ)..". الحديث. 
2- قول ابن عباس وابن مسعود وأبي هريرة أوغيرهم من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم في إثبات رؤيته صلى الله عليه وسلم لم تصح روايته عنهم بإطلاق الرؤية، بل جعلوها لجبريل، أو قيَّدوها بالفؤاد.. كما ثبت ذلك في الصحيح.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ففي صحيح مسلم (175-176، 177) قال:
حدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة حدثنا علي بن مسهر عن عبد الملك عن عطاء عن أبي هريرة: (ولقد رآه نزلة أخرى) قال: رأى جبريل. 
حدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة حدثنا حفص عن عبد الملك عن عطاء عن ابن عباس قال: رآه بقلبه.
حدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة وأبو سعيد الأشج جميعا عن وكيع قال الأشج حدثنا وكيع حدثنا الأعمش عن زياد بن الحصين أبي جهمة عن أبي العالية عن ابن عباس قال: (ما كذب الفؤاد ما رأى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولقد رآه نزلة أخرى) قال: (رآه بفؤاده مرتين)..
وحدثنا ابن نمير حدثنا أبو أسامة حدثنا زكريا عن ابن أشوع عن عامر عن مسروق قال: قلت لعائشة: فأين قوله: (ثم دنا فتدلى فكان قاب قوسين أو أدنى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فأوحى إلى عبده ما أوحى) قالت: إنَّما ذاك جبريل صلى الله عليه وسلم، كان يأتيه في صورة الرجال، وإنَّه أتاه في هذه المرة في صورته التي هي صورته فسَدَّ أفق السماء. انتهى.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قلت: فمن تكلَّف وحمل المقيَّد على المطلق فقد وسَّع في دلالة الكلام، وزاد ما لم يأت به أثارة من علم!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله في تفسيره (4/251): "ومن روى عنه بالبصر فقد أغرب؛ فإنَّه لا يصح في ذلك شيء عن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم".
3- من زعم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى ربه بعيِنَي رأسه، وأنَّ من نفى ذلك فإنَّه يماري النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما يرى = فقد زعم أنه أعلم وأخبر وأفهم لكتاب الله من عائشة وابن مسعود وأبي هريرة، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم! ويتَّهم هؤلاء بالمماراة فيما رأى.



> ولكن هناك لطيفة في الايات في اول سورة النجم





> وهو استهزاء الايات من الكفار في قوله تعالى (أَفَرَأَيْتُمُ اللَّاتَ وَالْعُزَّى وَمَنَاةَ الثَّالِثَةَ الْأُخْرَى)
> وافهم هذه اللطيفة ان محمدا راي ربه على جلالته وعظمته وعزة وكبريائه فهل رأيتم ايها الكفار اربابكم الحجارة اللات والعزى ومناة الثالثة الاخرى!!!
> هل فهمتم ما اريده من ذكر هذه المقابلة ؟


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ما هذا التفسير؟!
وما هذه المقابلة؟!
ومن سبقك في أن هذه الآيات تتكلَّم عن لطيفة إثبات رؤية محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لربِّه بعينه في مقابل رؤية الكفار لأوثانهم! هذا أشبه بالتفسير الباطني.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الآيات فيها نعيٌ على اتخاذ الآلهة الإناث حيث قال: (ألكم الذكر وله الأنثى؟! تلك إذن قسمة ضيزى).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال ابن عباس وقتادة: أي قسمة جائرة، حيث جعلتم لربكم ما تكرهون لأنفسكم.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال ابن جرير الطبري رحمه الله: " أتختارون لأنفسكم الذكر من الأولاد، وتكرهون لها الأنثى، وتجعلون له الأنثى التي لا ترضونها لأنفسكم، ولكنكم تقتلونها كراهة منكم لهن.. أتزعمون أن لكم الذكر الذي ترضونه، ولله الأنثى التي لا ترضونها لأنفسكم، تلك إذا قسمة ضيزى، يقول جل ثناؤه: قسمتكم هذه قسمة جائرة، غير مستوية، ناقصة غير تامة؛ لأنكم جعلتم لربكم من الولد ما تكرهون لأنفسكم، وآثرتم أنفسكم بما ترضونه".

----------


## أحمد أبو الأنوار

> من زعم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى  ربه بعيِنَي رأسه، وأنَّ من نفى ذلك فإنَّه يماري النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم فيما يرى = فقد زعم أنه أعلم وأخبر وأفهم لكتاب الله من عائشة وابن  مسعود وأبي هريرة،


...................



> تتكلَّم عن لطيفة إثبات رؤية محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لربِّه بعينه


لا تقولني ما لم اقل بارك الله فيك
فلم اقل ان سيدنا محمد رأى الله عز وجل بعيني رأسه
فالاية واضحه ان الرؤية فؤادية (مَا كَذَبَ الْفُؤَادُ مَا رَأَى)
كما قال ابن عباس في صحيح مسلم " (رآه بفؤاده مرتين)""
ولكن ليس معنى رؤية الفؤاد انها رؤية غير حقيقية فرؤيا الانبياء حق تجعل الفؤاد مبصر بصر الحقيقة  (مَا زَاغَ الْبَصَرُ وَمَا طَغَى)
ولهذا انا اتفق مع السيدة عائشة ومع سيدنا ابن عباس
فانا انفي رؤية العين الترابية لله عز وجل-تعالى الله علوا كبيرا -كما نفت السيدة عائشة 
واثبت رؤية الفؤاد كما اثبتها سيدنا ابن عباس رضي الله عنه
وبهذا زال الاشكال عندي
وهنا لي سؤال 
من اعلى مقاما سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ام جبريل عليه السلام ؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> ...................
> لا تقولني ما لم اقل بارك الله فيك
> فلم اقل ان سيدنا محمد رأى الله عز وجل بعيني رأسه
> فالاية واضحه ان الرؤية فؤادية (مَا كَذَبَ الْفُؤَادُ مَا رَأَى)
> كما قال ابن عباس في صحيح مسلم " (رآه بفؤاده مرتين)""
> ولكن ليس معنى رؤية الفؤاد انها رؤية غير حقيقية فرؤيا الانبياء حق تجعل الفؤاد مبصر بصر الحقيقة (مَا زَاغَ الْبَصَرُ وَمَا طَغَى)
> ولهذا انا اتفق مع السيدة عائشة ومع سيدنا ابن عباس
> فانا انفي رؤية العين الترابية لله عز وجل-تعالى الله علوا كبيرا -كما نفت السيدة عائشة 
> واثبت رؤية الفؤاد كما اثبتها سيدنا ابن عباس رضي الله عنه
> ...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لعمر الله ما قولتك ما لم تقل، قد قلت ذلك تصريحا أوتلميحا، وثباتا قبل التراجع. (ابتسامة)
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فمشاركتك السابقة المتعقب عليها لم تذكر فيها كلمة واحدة عن (رؤية الفؤاد) ألبتة:



> في سورة النجم
> مَا كَذَبَ الْفُؤَادُ مَا رَأَى [: 11] أَفَتُمَارُونَه  ُ عَلَى مَا يَرَى [: 12]وَلَقَدْ رَآهُ نَزْلَةً أُخْرَى [: 13]عِندَ سِدْرَةِ الْمُنْتَهَى [: 14]عِندَهَا جَنَّةُ الْمَأْوَى [: 15]إِذْ يَغْشَى السِّدْرَةَ مَا يَغْشَى [: 16]مَا زَاغَ الْبَصَرُ وَمَا طَغَى [: 17]لَقَدْ رَأَى مِنْ آيَاتِ رَبِّهِ الْكُبْرَى [: 18]أَفَرَأَيْتُمُ اللَّاتَ وَالْعُزَّى [: 19]وَمَنَاةَ الثَّالِثَةَ الْأُخْرَى [: 20] 
> نعلم اختلاف مذهب سيدنا ابن عباس والسيدة عائشة في موضوع الرؤية
> فابن عباس رضي الله عنه يقر رؤية النبي لله عز وجل مرتين في المعراج
> وانا اعتقادي ان الرؤية حدثت لسيد الخلق سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم ولن اتكلم عن دلائل قد ذكرها من اثبت الرؤية مثل ان الرسول لم يعرج به في هذا الحدث العظيم ليرى جبريل حتى لو بمليون جناح وخصوصا عند سدرة المنتهى التي لم يصلها غير النبي
> ولكن هناك لطيفة في الايات في اول سورة النجم
> وهو استهزاء الايات من الكفار في قوله تعالى (أَفَرَأَيْتُمُ اللَّاتَ وَالْعُزَّى وَمَنَاةَ الثَّالِثَةَ الْأُخْرَى)
> وافهم هذه اللطيفة ان محمدا راي ربه على جلالته وعظمته وعزة وكبريائه فهل رأيتم ايها الكفار اربابكم الحجارة اللات والعزى ومناة الثالثة الاخرى!!!
> هل فهمتم ما اريده من ذكر هذه المقابلة ؟
> ...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأصل موضوعنا هذا في رؤية العين، التي سأل عنها صاحب الموضوع، وأنت تتكلم عن ذلك يا حبيبي بارك الله فيك حين تقول:



> فردا على سؤال الاخ صاحب الموضوع
> نعم سيدنا محمد رأي الله ليست مرة ولكن مرتين
> ولكن تصديقا لقول الحق تبارك وتعالى ستجد دائما من يماري سيدنا محمد على ما يرى


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم المقابلة اللطيفة الظريفة التي عقدتها في آخر مشاركتك السابقة بين عباد الآلهة الإناث للمشركين (وهم يرونها بأعينهم لا بأفئدتهم!)، وبين نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم = تبيِّن أنَّ هذا من جنس هذا، يعني أنها رؤية عين!

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  على كلٍّ.. التراجع حسن، وإن كان ثم إجمال (أو تدليس غير متعمد إن شاء الله) في العبارة فالتبيين والوضوح الآن أحلى وأجمل. (ابتسامة)



> وهنا لي سؤال 
> من اعلى مقاما سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ام جبريل عليه السلام ؟


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  من أعلم بما رأى وبما لم ير؟! الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم (كما نقلتُ نفيه لرؤية ربه بعين رأسه).. أم عقلي وعقلك الذي يفترض مثل هذه الأسئلة (العقلانية) اللطيفة (المشكِّكة) للأجوبة النقلية الصريحة، في محاولة إثبات الرؤية العينية بالقوة وعلى تردُّد!

----------

